# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software) كود : Samsung secret codes

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      **#1111# S/W Version* * *#1234# Firmware Version*  * *#2222# H/W Version*  * *#8999*8376263# All Versions Together*   * *#8999*8378# Test Menu*  * *#4777*8665# GPSR Tool*  * *#8999*523# LCD Brightness*  * *#8999*377# Error Menu*  * *#8999*327# EEP Menu*  * *#8999*3825523# Don't Know.*  * *#8999*667# Debug Mode*  * *#92782# PhoneModel (Wap)*  * #*5737425# JAVA Mode*  * *#2255# Call List*  * *#232337# Bluetooth MAC Adress*  * *#5282837# Java Version*   * #*4773# Incremental Redundancy*  * #*7752# 8 PSK uplink capability bit*  * #*7785# Reset wakeup & RTK timer cariables/variables*  * #*1200# ????*  * #*7200# Tone Generator Mute*  * #*3888# BLUETOOTH Test mode*  * #*#8999*324# ??*  * #*7828# Task screen*  * #*5111# ??*  * #*#8377466# S/W Version & H/W Version*  * #*2562# Restarts Phone*  * #*2565# No Blocking? General Defense.*  * #*3353# General Defense, Code Erased.*  * #*3837# Phone Hangs on White screen*  * #*3849# Restarts Phone*  * #*3851# Restarts Phone*  * #*3876# Restarts Phone*  * #*7222# Operation Typ: (Class C GSM)*  * #*7224# !!! ERROR !!!*  * #*7252# Operation Typ: (Class B GPRS)*  * #*7271# CMD: (Not Available)*  * #*7274# CMD: (Not Available)*  * #*7337# Restarts Phone (Resets Wap Settings)*  * #*2787# CRTP ON/OFF*  * #*2886# AutoAnswer ON/OFF*  * #*3737# L1 AFC*  * #*5133# L1 HO Data*  * #*7288# GPRS Detached/Attached*  * #*7287# GPRS Attached*  * #*7666# White Screen*  * #*7693# Sleep Deactivate/Activate*  * #*7284# L1 HO Data*  * #*2256# Calibration info? (For CMD set DEBUGAUTONOMY in cihard.opt)*  * #*2286# Databattery*  * #*2527# GPRS switching set to (Class 4, 8, 9, 10)*  * #*2679# Copycat feature Activa/Deactivate*  * #*3940# External looptest 9600 bps*  * #*4263# Handsfree mode Activate/Deactivate*  * #*4700# Please use function 2637*  * #*7352# BVMC Reg value (LOW_SWTOFF, NOMINAL_SWTOFF)*  * #*2558# Time ON*  * #*3370# Same as 4700*  * #*3941# External looptest 115200 bps*  * #*5176# L1 Sleep*  * #*7462# SIM Phase*  * #*7983# Voltage/Freq*  * #*7986# Voltage*  * #*8466# Old Time*  * #*2255# Call Failed*  * #*5187# L1C2G trace Activate/Deactivate*  * #*5376# DELETE ALL SMS!!!!*  * #*6837# Official Software Version: (0003000016000702)*  * #*7524# KCGPRS: (FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 07)*  * #*7562# LOCI GPRS: (FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FE FF 01)*  * #*2337# Permanent Registration Beep*  * #*2474# Charging Duration*  * #*2834# Audio Path (Handsfree)*  * #*3270# DCS Support Activate/Deactivate*  * #*3282# Data Activate/Deactivate*  * #*3476# EGSM Activate/Deactivate*  * #*3676# FORMAT FLASH VOLUME!!!*  * #*4760# GSM Activate/Deactivate*  * #*4864# White Screen*  * #*5171# L1P1*  * #*5172# L1P2*  * #*5173# L1P3*  * #*7326# Accessory*  * #*7683# Sleep variable*  * #*8465# Time in L1*  * #*2252# Current CAL*  * #*2836# AVDDSS Management Activate/Deactivate*  * #*3877# Dump of SPY trace*  * #*7728# RSAV*  * #*2677# Same as 4700*  * #*3797# Blinks 3D030300 in RED*  * #*3728# Time 2 Decod*  * #*3725# B4 last off*  * #*7372# Resetting the time to DPB variables*  * #*7732# Packet flow context bit Activate/Deactivate*  * #*6833# New uplink establishment Activate/Deactivate*  * #*3273# EGPRS multislot (Class 4, 8, 9, 10)*  * #*7722# RLC bitmap compression Activate/Deactivate*  * #*2351# Blinks 1347E201 in RED*  * #*4472# Hysteresis of serving cell: 3 dB*  * #*2775# Switch to 2 inner speaker*  * #*9270# Force WBS*  * #*7878# FirstStartup (0=NO, 1=YES)*  * #*3757# DSL UART speed set to (LOW, HIGH)*  * #*8726# Switches USBACM to Normal*  * #*8724# Switches USBACM to Generator mode*  * #*8727# Switches USBACM to Slink mode*  * #*8725# Switches USBACM to Loop-back mode*  * #*3838# Blinks 3D030300 in RED*  * #*2077# GPRS Switch*  * #*2027# GPRS Switch*  * #*0227# GPRS Switch*  * #*0277# GPRS Switch*  * #*22671# AMR REC START*  * #*22672# Stop AMR REC (File name: /a/multimedia/sounds/voice list/ENGMODE.amr)*  * #*22673# Pause REC*  * #*22674# Resume REC*  * #*22675# AMR Playback*  * #*22676# AMR Stop Play*  * #*22677# Pause Play*  * #*22678# Resume Play*  * #*77261# PCM Rec Req*  * #*77262# Stop PCM Rec*  * #*77263# PCM Playback*  * #*77264# PCM Stop Play*  * #*2872# CNT*  * *#8999*283# ???*  * #*22679# AMR Get Time*  * *288666# ???*  * *2886633# ???*  * *#8999*364# Watchdog ON/OFF*  * #*8370# Tfs4.0 Test 0*  * #*8371# Tfs4.0 Test 1*  * #*8372# Tfs4.0 Test 2*  * #*8373# Tfs4.0 Test 3*  * #*8374# Tfs4.0 Test 4*  * #*8375# Tfs4.0 Test 5*  * #*8376# Tfs4.0 Test 6*  * #*8377# Tfs4.0 Test 7*  * #*8378# Tfs4.0 Test 8*  * #*8379# Tfs4.0 Test 9*  * #837837# error=...*   * #*36245# Turns Email TestMenu on.*   * *2767*22236245# Email EPP set (....)!*  * *2767*837836245# Email Test Account!*  * *2767*29536245# Email Test2 Account!*  * *2767*036245# Email EPP reset!*  * *2767*136245# Email EPP set (1)!*  * *2767*736245# Email EPP set (7)!*  * *2767*3036245# Email...*  * *2767*3136245# Email...*  * *2767*3336245# Email...*  * *2767*3436245# Email...*  * *2767*3936245# Email...*  * *2767*4136245# Email...*  * *2767*4336245# Email...*  * *2767*4436245# Email...*  * *2767*4536245# Email...*  * *2767*4636245# Email...*  * *2767*4936245# Email...*  * *2767*6036245# Email...*  * *2767*6136245# Email...*  * *2767*6236245# Email...*  * *2767*6336245# Email...*  * *2767*6536245# Email...*  * *2767*6636245# Email...*  * *2767*8636245# Email...*  * *2767*85236245# Email...*   * *2767*3855# = E2P Full Reset*  * *2767*2878# = E2P Custom Reset*  * *2767*927# = E2P Wap Reset*  * *2767*226372# = E2P Camera Reset*  * *2767*688# Reset Mobile TV*  * #7263867# = RAM Dump (On or Off)*  * *2767*49927# = Germany WAP Settings*  * *2767*44927# = UK WAP Settings*  * *2767*31927# = Netherlands WAP Settings*  * *2767*420927# = Czech WAP Settings*  * *2767*43927# = Austria WAP Settings*  * *2767*39927# = Italy WAP Settings*  * *2767*33927# = France WAP Settings*  * *2767*351927# = Portugal WAP Settings*  * *2767*34927# = Spain WAP Settings*  * *2767*46927# = Sweden WAP Settings*  * *2767*380927# = Ukraine WAP Settings*  * *2767*7927# = Russia WAP Settings*  * *2767*30927# = GREECE WAP Settings*  * *2767*73738927# = WAP Settings Reset*  * *2767*49667# = Germany MMS Settings*  * *2767*44667# = UK MMS Settings*  * *2767*31667# = Netherlands MMS Settings*  * *2767*420667# = Czech MMS Settings*  * *2767*43667# = Austria MMS Settings*  * *2767*39667# = Italy MMS Settings*  * *2767*33667# = France MMS Settings*  * *2767*351667# = Portugal MMS Settings*  * *2767*34667# = Spain MMS Settings*  * *2767*46667# = Sweden MMS Settings*  * *2767*380667# = Ukraine MMS Settings*  * *2767*7667#. = Russia MMS Settings*  * *2767*30667# = GREECE MMS Settings*   * *#7465625# = Check the locks*  * *7465625*638*Code# = Enables Network lock*  * #7465625*638*Code# = Disables Network lock*  * *7465625*782*Code# = Enables Subset lock*  * #7465625*782*Code# = Disables Subset lock*  * *7465625*77*Code# = Enables SP lock*  * #7465625*77*Code# = Disables SP lock*  * *7465625*27*Code# = Enables CP lock*  * #7465625*27*Code# = Disables CP lock*  * *7465625*746*Code# = Enables SIM lock*  * #7465625*746*Code# = Disables SIM lock*  * *7465625*228# = Activa lock ON*  * #7465625*228# = Activa lock OFF*  * *7465625*28638# = Auto Network lock ON*  * #7465625*28638# = Auto Network lock OFF*  * *7465625*28782# = Auto subset lock ON*  * #7465625*28782# = Auto subset lock OFF*  * *7465625*2877# = Auto SP lock ON*  * #7465625*2877# = Auto SP lock OFF*  * *7465625*2827# = Auto CP lock ON*  * #7465625*2827# = Auto CP lock OFF*  * *7465625*28746# = Auto SIM lock ON*  * #7465625*28746# = Auto SIM lock OFF*    * ***********************   * #*7878# FirstStartup (0=NO, 1=YES)*  * #*3838# Blinks 3D030300 in RED*  * #*2077# GPRS Switch*  * #*2027# GPRS Switch*  * #*0227# GPRS Switch*  * #*0277# GPRS Switch*  * #*22671# AMR REC START*  * #*22672# Stop AMR REC (File name: /a/multimedia/sounds/voice list/ENGMODE.amr)*  * #*22673# Pause REC*  * #*22674# Resume REC*  * #*22675# AMR Playback*  * #*22676# AMR Stop Play*  * #*22677# Pause Play*  * #*22678# Resume Play*  * #*77261# PCM Rec Req*  * #*77262# Stop PCM Rec*  * #*77263# PCM Playback*  * #*77264# PCM Stop Play*  * #*22679# AMR Get Time*  * *#8999*364# Watchdog ON/OFF*  * *#8999*427# WATCHDOG signal route setup*  * *2767*3855# = Full Reset (Caution every stored data will be deleted.)*  * *2767*2878# = Custom Reset*  * *2767*927# = Wap Reset*  * *2767*226372# = Camera Reset (deletes photos)*  * *2767*688# Reset Mobile TV*  * #7263867# = RAM Dump (On or Off)*  * Samsung Secret Codes Part 3*  * *2767*49927# = Germany WAP Settings*  * *2767*44927# = UK WAP Settings*  * *2767*31927# = Netherlands WAP Settings*  * *2767*420927# = Czech WAP Settings*  * *2767*43927# = Austria WAP Settings*  * *2767*39927# = Italy WAP Settings*  * *2767*33927# = France WAP Settings*  * *2767*351927# = Portugal WAP Settings*  * *2767*34927# = Spain WAP Settings*  * *2767*46927# = Sweden WAP Settings*  * *2767*380927# = Ukraine WAP Settings*  * *2767*7927# = Russia WAP Settings*  * *2767*30927# = GREECE WAP Settings*  * *2767*73738927# = WAP Settings Reset*  * *2767*49667# = Germany MMS Settings*  * *2767*44667# = UK MMS Settings*  * *2767*31667# = Netherlands MMS Settings*  * *2767*420667# = Czech MMS Settings*  * *2767*43667# = Austria MMS Settings*  * *2767*39667# = Italy MMS Settings*  * *2767*33667# = France MMS Settings*  * *2767*351667# = Portugal MMS Settings*  * *2767*34667# = Spain MMS Settings*  * *2767*46667# = Sweden MMS Settings*  * *2767*380667# = Ukraine MMS Settings*  * *2767*7667#. = Russia MMS Settings*  * *2767*30667# = GREECE MMS Settings*  * *#7465625# = Check the phone lock status*  * *7465625*638*Code# = Enables Network lock*  * #7465625*638*Code# = Disables Network lock*  * *7465625*782*Code# = Enables Subset lock*  * #7465625*782*Code# = Disables Subset lock*  * *7465625*77*Code# = Enables SP lock*  * #7465625*77*Code# = Disables SP lock*  * *7465625*27*Code# = Enables CP lock*  * #7465625*27*Code# = Disables CP lock*  * *7465625*746*Code# = Enables SIM lock*  * #7465625*746*Code# = Disables SIM lock*  * *7465625*228# = Activa lock ON*  * #7465625*228# = Activa lock OFF*  * *7465625*28638# = Auto Network lock ON*  * #7465625*28638# = Auto Network lock OFF*  * *7465625*28782# = Auto subset lock ON*  * #7465625*28782# = Auto subset lock OFF*  * *7465625*2877# = Auto SP lock ON*  * #7465625*2877# = Auto SP lock OFF*  * *7465625*2827# = Auto CP lock ON*  * #7465625*2827# = Auto CP lock OFF*  * *7465625*28746# = Auto SIM lock ON*  * #7465625*28746# = Auto SIM lock OFF*   * Type  *#9998*627837793# Go to the 'my parameters' and  there you will find new  menu where you can unlock phone.(not tested-for  samsung C100)*  * To unlock a Samsung turn the phone off take the sim card and type the following code *#pw+15853649247w# .*   * Java status code: #*53696# (Samsung X600)*   * If  you want to unlock your phone put a sim from  another company then type  *#9998*3323# it will reset your phone. Push  exit and then push 7, it  will reset again. Put your other sim in and it  will say sim lock, type  in 00000000 then it should be unlocked. Type  in *0141# then the green  call batton and it's unlocked to all networks.  This code may not work on  the older phones and some of the newer  phones. If it doesn't work you  will have to reset your phone without a  sim in it by typing *#2767*2878#  or *#9998*3855# (not tested)*     * *2767*688# = Unlocking Code*  * *#8999*8378# = All in one Code*  * *#4777*8665# = GPSR Tool*  * *#8999*523# = LCD Brightness*  * *#8999*3825523# = External Display*  * *#8999*377# = Errors*  * #*5737425# = JAVA Something{I choose 2 and it chrashed}]*  _ *#2255# = Call List_   _ #*536961# = Java Status Code_  _ #*536962# = Java Status Code_  _ #*536963# = Java Status Code_  _ #*53696# = Java Status Code_   _ #*1200# = AFC DAC Val_  _ #*1300# = IMEI_  _ #*1400# = IMSI_   _ #*2562# = ??? White for 15 secs than restarts._  _ #*2565# = Check Blocking_  _ #*3353# = Check Code_  _ #*3837# = ??? White for 15 secs than restarts._  _ #*3849# = ??? White for 15 secs than restarts._  _ #*3851# = ??? White for 15 secs than restarts._  _ #*3876# = ??? White for 15 secs than restarts._   _ #*7222# = Operation Typ (Class C GSM)_  _ #*7224# = I Got !! ERROR !!_  _ #*7252# = Oparation Typ (Class B GPRS)_  _ #*7271# = Multi Slot (Class 1 GPRS)_  _ #*7274# = Multi Slot (Class 4 GPRS)_  _ #*7276# = Dunno_  _ #*7337# = EEPROM Reset (Unlock and Resets WAP Settings)_  _ #*2787# = CRTP ON/OFF_  _ #*3737# = L1 Dbg data_  _ #*5133# = L1 Dbg data_  _ #*7288# = GPRS Attached_  _ #*7287# = GPRS Detached_  _ #*7666# = SrCell Data_  _ #*7693# = Sleep Act/DeAct (Enable or Disable the Black screen after doing nothing for a while)_  _ #*7284# = Class : B,C or GPRS_  _ #*2256# = Calibration Info_  _ #*2286# = Battery Data_  _ #*2527# = GPRS Switching (set to: class 4, class 8, class 9 or class 10)_  _ #*2679# = Copycat feature (Activate or Deactivate)_  _ #*3940# = External loop test 9600 bps_  _ #*4263# = Handsfree mode (Activate or Deactivate)_  _ #*4700# = Half Rate (Activate or Deactivate)_  _ #*7352# = BVMC Reg value_  _ #*8462# = Sleeptime_  _ #*2558# = Time ON_  _ #*3370# = EFR (Activate or Deactivate)_  _ #*3941# = External looptest 115200 bps_  _ #*5176# = L1 Sleep_  _ #*7462# = SIM phase_  _ #*7983# = Voltage/Frequenci (Activate or Deactivate)_  _ #*7986# = Voltage (Activate or Deactivate)_  _ #*8466# = Old time_  _ #*2255# = Call ???_  _ #*5187# = L1C2G trace (Activate or Deactivate)_  _ #*5376# = ??? White for 15 secs than restarts._  _ #*6837# = Official Software Version_  _ #*7524# = KCGPRS_  _ #*7562# = LOCI GPRS_  _ #*7638# = RLC allways open ended TBF (Activate or Deactivate)_  _ #*7632# = Sleep mode Debug_  _ #*7673# = Sleep mode RESET_  _ #*2337# = Permanent Registration Beep_  _ #*2474# = ???_  _ #*2834# = Audio Path_  _ #*3270# = DCS support (Activate or Deactivate)_  _ #*3282# = Data (Activate or Deactivate)_  _ #*3476# = EGSM (Activate or Deactivate)_  _ #*3676# = Flash volume formated_  _ #*4760# = GSM (Activate or Deactivate)_  _ #*4864# = Dunno doesn't work on newer versions_  _ #*5171# = L1P1_  _ #*5172# = L1P2_  _ #*5173# = L1P3_  _ #*7326# = Accessory (I got Vibrator)_  _ #*7683# = Sleep variable (_  _ #*7762# = SMS Brearer CS (Activate or Deactivate)_  _ #*8465# = Time in L1_  _ #*9795# = wtls key_  _ #*2252# = Current CAL_  _ #*2836# = AVDDSS Management (Activate or Deactivate)_  _ #*3877# = Dump of SPY trace_  _ #*7728# = RSAV done# (Everything went to standart but nothing was deleted)_  _ #*2677# = ARM State (None or Full Rate)_  _ *#8999*636# = Have no clue what it is, i see 20 lines_  _ *#9999# = Software version_  _ *#8999*8376263# = HW ver, SW ver and Build Date_  _ *#8888# = HW version_  _ *#8377466# = Same HW/SW version thing_   _ *#7465625# = Check the locks_  _ *7465625*638*Code# = Enables Network lock_  _ #7465625*638*Code# = Disables Network lock_  _ *7465625*782*Code# = Enables Subset lock_  _ #7465625*782*Code# = Disables Subset lock_  _ *7465625*77*Code# = Enables SP lock_  _ #7465625*77*Code# = Disables SP lock_  _ *7465625*27*Code# = Enables CP lock_    _ #7465625*638*Code# = Disables Network lock_  _ *7465625*782*Code# = Enables Subset lock_  _ #7465625*782*Code# = Disables Subset lock_  _ *7465625*77*Code# = Enables SP lock_  _ #7465625*77*Code# = Disables SP lock_  _ *7465625*27*Code# = Enables CP lock_  _ #7465625*27*Code# = Disables CP lock_  _ *7465625*746*Code# = Enables SIM lock_  _ #7465625*746*Code# = Disables SIM lock_  _ *7465625*228# = Activa lock ON_  _ #7465625*228# = Activa lock OFF_  _ *7465625*28638# = Auto Network lock ON_  _ #7465625*28638# = Auto Network lock OFF_  _ *7465625*28782# = Auto subset lock ON_  _ #7465625*28782# = Auto subset lock OFF_  _ *7465625*2877# = Auto SP lock ON_  _ #7465625*2877# = Auto SP lock OFF_  _ *7465625*2827# = Auto CP lock ON_  _ #7465625*2827# = Auto CP lock OFF_  _ *7465625*28746# = Auto SIM lock ON_  _ #7465625*28746# = Auto SIM lock OFF_   _ *2767*3855# = E2P Full Reset_  _ *2767*2878# = E2P Custom Reset_  _ *2767*927# = E2P WAP Reset_  _ *2767*226372# = E2P Camera Reset_  _ #*6420# = MIC Off_  _ #*6421# = MIC On_  _ #*6422# = MIC Data_  _ #*6428# = MIC Measurement_  _ #*3230# = Trace enable and DCD disable_  _ #*3231# = Trace disable and DCD enable_  _ #*3232# = Current Mode_  _ #7263867# = RAM Dump (On or Off)_  _ *2767*49927# = Germany WAP Settings_  _ *2767*44927# = UK WAP Settings_  _ *2767*31927# = Netherlands WAP Settings_  _ *2767*420927# = Czech WAP Settings_  _ *2767*43927# = Austria WAP Settings_  _ *2767*39927# = Italy WAP Settings_  _ *2767*33927# = France WAP Settings_  _ *2767*351927# = Portugal WAP Settings_  _ *2767*34927# = Spain WAP Settings_  _ *2767*46927# = Sweden WAP Settings_  _ *2767*380927# = Ukraine WAP Settings_  _ *2767*7927# = Russia WAP Settings_  _ *2767*30927# = GREECE WAP Settings_  _ *2767*73738927# = WAP Settings Reset_  _ *2767*49667# = Germany MMS Settings_  _ *2767*44667# = UK MMS Settings_  _ *2767*31667# = Netherlands MMS Settings_  _ *2767*420667# = Czech MMS Settings_  _ *2767*43667# = Austria MMS Settings_  _ *2767*39667# = Italy MMS Settings_  _ *2767*33667# = France MMS Settings_  _ *2767*351667# = Portugal MMS Settings_  _ *2767*34667# = Spain MMS Settings_  _ *2767*46667# = Sweden MMS Settings_  _ *2767*380667# = Ukraine MMS Settings_  _ *2767*7667#. = Russia MMS Settings_  _ *2767*30667# = GREECE MMS Settings_  _ *335# = Delete all MMS Messages_  _ *663867# = Dump Mm file_  _ #*536961# = WAPSAR enable / HTTP disable_  _ #*536962# = WAPSAR disable / HTTP enable_  _ #*536963# = Serial eable / Others disable_  _ #*53696# = Java Download Mode_  _ #*5663351# = WAP Model ID [Your Model]_  _ #*5663352# = WAP Model ID [SEC-SGHXXXX/1.0]_  _ #*566335# = WAP Model ID [SEC-SGHXXXX/1.0]_  _ *2767*66335# = Check on which model it is_  _ *2767*7100# = SEC-SGHS100/1.0_  _ *2767*8200# = SEC-SGHV200/1.0_  _ *2767*7300# = SEC-SGHS300/1.0_  _ *2767*7650# = Nokia7650/1.0_  _ *2767*2877368# = Reset WAP Model ID to standart_

----------


## samirline

بارك الله فيك أخي  حبذا لو قمت بالشرح باللغة العربية

----------


## khalifa

tankessssss

----------


## simo1326

ok a bientot

----------


## simo36

بارك الله فيك أخي

----------


## al fassia

est ce pour tous les modeles samsung ?

----------


## mabmed

جهد كبير تشكر عليه.

----------


## momo2009

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## khaledrwashdh

لك جزيل الشكر والتقدير  ان تكرمت علينا بلعربي

----------


## max_11

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## ابوزيد

شكرا

----------


## moh0677

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## atoz2005

mercccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccci

----------

